
Lenovo's 13-inch LaVie Z laptop is lighter than a MacBook, has multiple ports - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2015/05/04/lenovo_s_13_inch_lavie_z_laptop_is_lighter_than_a_macbook_has_multiple_ports.html
======
melling
No USB-C port. Why can't they have at least one? Let's make a quick transition
to the new smaller, reversible standard.

